# Fleetwood Bounder Owner



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Could the owner who imported their Fleetwood Bounder from the USA to UK please PM me or if anyone knows who this person is could they please let me know.

When Pat & I visited Florida last Sept we were shown around the Bounder and were very impressed.


----------

